# Solved: Unable to enable network card



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello all, 

I'm having a little problem with enabling the ethernet card in my laptop. The only time I am able to use a wired connection is when my laptop is connected to my dock, into which the ethernet cable is plugged. 

The card is a Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller. Ill be happy to provide any other infomation needed. 

Thanks in advance for any help.

- Curtis


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Are you saying the Nic doesn't work when connected without the dock?


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes sir.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Connect without the dock and run ipconfig /all and post it.
Might as well have it with the dock as well.
Do you get any error message when not using the dock?
Is this XP?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You have IPV6 enabled, and you probably don't need it. Uninstall it, at least temporarily following the instructions here: (About half down the page)
http://www.crn.com/white-box/59200376
Your wireless adapter shows as enabled-do you have a connection through it?
Your ethernet adapter shows as disconnected. Check Control Panel/System/hardware/Device Manager to see if it has a yellow mark, or is disabled.
This may cleear up when you disable IPV6.


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

*This is with the dock*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CClarkLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com
myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter AFS:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Loopback Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-4C-4F-4F-50
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.254.254.253
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-77-5F-C2-AE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.44
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 21, 2007 2:22:22 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 22, 2007 2:22:22
PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-7A-F6-2D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.46
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 21, 2007 2:22:18 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 22, 2007 2:22:18
PM

*This is without the dock using a wireless connection*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CClarkLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com
myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter AFS:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Loopback Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-4C-4F-4F-50
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.254.254.253
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-77-5F-C2-AE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.44
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 21, 2007 2:22:22 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 22, 2007 2:22:22
PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-7A-F6-2D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.46
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 21, 2007 2:22:18 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 22, 2007 2:22:18
PM

*I do not get any error messages when not using the dock

This is windows XP Pro*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you unplug the router and shut down the PC; connect PC to router via ethernet; plug in router; boot PC are you still unable to use the ethernet connection?


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

My wireless card is enable and has a connection

My Nic cannot be enabled. Window pops up saying "Enabling...." then switches to "Connection Failed!"

Attempts to uninstall IPv6 were successful but did not solve the problem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, your Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller #2 is certainly enabled. Is that a part of the dock or your PC?

Was the ipconfig /all for w/o dock really w/o dock, or was it just another copy (I cannot find the difference)?

What are you doing with that Microsoft Loopback Adapter and why don't you try w/o it in case it is interacting in some unknown way?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What is the physical difference between using the dock and not using it?
In other words, do you use the ethernet cable to connect with the dock, remove the laptop from the dock, then plug in the same ethernet cable to the port on the laptop, or a different cable?
Right-click this connection in Network settings and select "Repair". Reboot with the laptop connected without the dock and see if that helps.
I agree with Terry-this connection looks to be acting perfectly. I'm not concerned about the loopback adapter, since the connection works with the dock, but you should remove it if you're no longer using it.


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

The broadcom card is part of the computer.

That was really without the dock but then again, maybe i made a mistake ill look into that. 

The loopback is a connection used for a file system used at my university, but since the semester is over, I guess that can be turned off for now

Connected to the dock is an ethernet cable, keyboard, mouse, power cable, and other misc USB items. When I disconnect the computer form the dock, there is absolutely nothing connected to the laptop.

As for the suggestions for fixing it, I will have to attempt them when i return home later tonight. Thanks for all the help so far. I will post back around 11pm EST.


----------



## alternate_spark (Sep 2, 2007)

Please check in the BIOS of the system that if the card is enabled there..


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

The card is enabled in the BIOS. 
The connection was successfully repaired, but didnt solve the problem.


----------



## alternate_spark (Sep 2, 2007)

In this case I would suggest you to uninstall the card from the device manager by right clicking on the card, and after that install the drivers again for the card. Also please mention that how many entries do you see for the card..


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ill give that a try.

The card only shows up once:
Here is the device manager screenshot
(Dont mind the look - its fake mac, just a skin for windows XP)


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well the good news is this problem is solved. How? Im not really sure. Well, I am but I dont know how it happened. 

Just for the sake of it: I went to Dell.com and downloaded the driver for the card. Then I uninstalled the driver and before I could get to opening up the reinstall from Dell, the card magically reinstalled itself and now it works perfectly, with and without the dock. 

Thanks to all who helped.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

When you remove the laptop from the dock, you must connect the ethernet cable to the laptop ethernet port to get a wired connection.

"Connected to the dock is an ethernet cable, keyboard, mouse, power cable, and other misc USB items. When I disconnect the computer form the dock, there is absolutely nothing connected to the laptop."


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hughv said:


> When you remove the laptop from the dock, you must connect the ethernet cable to the laptop ethernet port to get a wired connection.


Yes, I know that. My problem was that, without being connected to the dock, the computer wouldn't connect to a wired connection(even if I plugged an Ethernet cable into the NIC. But, the uninstall, install worked fine.


----------



## Roy64 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just a quick note to say that I've just had exactly the same problem/experience and the solution worked for me too.

DELL Precision M6300
Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller

(no docking station, but a Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network connection that I disabled while solving the problem with the NIC)


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thats the exact card I have in my laptop as well. Ironic, no? Maybe Broadcom made a boo-boo.


----------



## jlynem (Jan 17, 2008)

Just wanted to chip in that this also solved my problem: uninstall the driver for the card under device manager, then restart the PC and it auto-detected the card. 

I think in my case the problem was Dell Quickset's NIC power management options (it would power off the NIC card if AC power wasn't connected, and decided it wanted to leave the card turned off even when I plugged the laptop back in). I uninstalled that piece of crap software too.


----------

